# 12 ft pusher on a skidsteer



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

Hi Guys,
I am about to buy a 12 ft avalanche pusher for a skidsteer (80-90 HP) . I am slightly worried it may be too big, I believe it only weighs 1500 lbs so it's not extremely heavy but am having slight doubts about the skids ability to move it with snow. FYI...We always plow with the storm...any one use a 12 footer (avalanche or other on a skidsteer) and what are your thoughts?
TIA
Steve
http://www.avalancheplow.com/products/view/11/ssa-t-500


----------



## xc23 (Jan 29, 2007)

I have a 246 cat ss 80 hp. Tried my 12 ' avalanche on it ,it pushed it but you can tell it's too much blade for the ss. Changed to a 9' and it work great no problems with any type of snow , and you are not abusing the machine. hope it helps.


----------



## Emans_scapes (Dec 25, 2013)

We have a 12' rubber edge pusher for one of our skids. It works for light fluffy snow or cleaning up medium size windrows. Most of our accounts are long pushes and it loses traction with heavy snow. We also have a 10' with a backdrag edge. That is one of the most versatile machines IMO.


----------



## mach6353 (Feb 4, 2011)

Ran 12' arctic pusher on ASV 80 track machine the last two years.On short pushes worked well but on long runs worked machine harder than I like to.Bought 10'arctic this year and have got along great with it.Think you will regret buying a 12' IMO.


----------



## 3bladz (Dec 8, 2005)

mach6353;1733731 said:


> Ran 12' arctic pusher on ASV 80 track machine the last two years.On short pushes worked well but on long runs worked machine harder than I like to.Bought 10'arctic this year and have got along great with it.Think you will regret buying a 12' IMO.


I had a rubber edge 8 footer that was harder to push than the 10 foot arctic. I am guessing this will be dedicated to one lot and kept on site, because you can't exactly get both on a trailer at once unless it's a semi.


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

I have a 12' pusher on a 100 horse power, 16,000 pound wheel loader, and the pusher is just a bit over-sized for the machine. I don't think you are going to be happy unless you have all short runs, and the snow never fills up the pusher.


----------



## fartbox333 (Nov 10, 2008)

I ran a 14 footer on my New Holland 170 one winter. We had a lot of light fluffy snow that year so it wasn't totally useless. Couldn't push too far but scraped really nice so you had good traction. I'm pushing with a 8 footer now and feel much better with it. The 14 had to push straight. The 8 can push way longer and you can turn a lot easier. Can you use a 12? Probably. If you had a lot of short straight pushes it might be wort thinking about but an 8 footer is just better on the machine, can stack the snow higher, push further, better for heavy snow etc. maybe a 10?


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

Thanks for all the real world replies. I had my heart set on a 12 but am probably going to stay with a 10,
Steve


----------



## Ukisuperstar (Dec 12, 2009)

If you put Wolf Paw tires on you will gain significant traction and speed because they are taller.

You'll need the steel edge on the pusher rather than the rubber which will create drag and slow the machine down.

If you have a dedicated operator to the machine and plow with the storm you should be fine with 12 foot with wolf paws. If you let the snow build up to 6" plus you may have trouble on longer runs.

Right now we have case420(60hp) with wolfpaws and arctic 9' with box ends. It will go 200/300ft on pushes with a full box. Also a jd323d(70hp) with camoplast sd tracks and 10' kage(1800lbs?) and will do the same 200/300ft pushes with a full box(5" of heavy snow).


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Ukisuperstar;1734182 said:


> If you put Wolf Paw tires on you will gain significant traction and speed because they are taller.
> 
> You'll need the steel edge on the pusher rather than the rubber which will create drag and slow the machine down.
> 
> ...


I agree. A floating hitch on the attachment can also help.

There are several SS's made, that if set up correctly, I would not even think twice about running a 12fter on it.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

This is a New Holland track machine with very aggressive tracks on it. So far with a 10 footer, rubber edge, , nothing can stop it...now you got me thinking twice 
I guess the worst that could happen is it doesn't work like I hope and I have to sell it


----------



## BladeBlowBucket (Feb 6, 2013)

snocrete;1734202 said:


> …………..
> 
> There are several SS's made, that if set up correctly, I would not even think twice about running a 12fter on it.


And I'll Big-time agree with you on that one snocrete, I know I wouldn't hesitate to use one with mine ……

Just a thought tho ??? ….. Maybe your dealer would let you demo the 12' pusher, that would definitely prove right or wrong choice … if you're buying one from them anyways Why wouldn't they ???? ….. It's only Good Business ! ...


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

xtreem3d;1734961 said:


> This is a New Holland track machine with very aggressive tracks on it. So far with a 10 footer, rubber edge, , nothing can stop it...now you got me thinking twice
> I guess the worst that could happen is it doesn't work like I hope and I have to sell it


..........or just take smaller bites on heavier snows..........or do like me, and keep an extra (smaller) pusher on site with it. I have at least 2 skids dedicated to sites, that have an extra pusher (or some type of smaller, or different attachment) parked with them. 
Having an extra pusher or 2 is cheap insurance....and has proven to be handy over the yrs, in many ways to us.



BladeBlowBucket;1735046 said:


> And I'll Big-time agree with you on that one snocrete, I know I wouldn't hesitate to use one with mine …… QUOTE]
> 
> :salute:


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

Sno..we will keep the 10 footer onsite with the other 2 loaders like you said....
Blade...There aren't any dealers close to demo one unfourtunately..I'd gladly pay to demo it
Steve


----------



## chris9724 (Jan 6, 2010)

We run an arctic ld14 on a cat 272d xhp. It will push straight just fine but if you have to turn your in trouble. We have it set up to do long straight runs works great. We get mostly lighter snow up this way. I would not want one that big if it was always wet heavy snow. Just my two cents


----------



## bakerproperty (Oct 18, 2013)

Ran a 12' on are Cat 277 this year works great for light stuff but heavy snow had a problem sold it and bought a 10' works wonderful


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

chris9724;1735439 said:


> We run an arctic ld14 on a cat 272d xhp. It will push straight just fine but if you have to turn your in trouble. We have it set up to do long straight runs works great. We get mostly lighter snow up this way. I would not want one that big if it was always wet heavy snow. Just my two cents


That 14ft is 15.5


----------



## az landscaping (Jan 2, 2011)

I put together two 7 footers and made a 14 footer. I do a big parking lot and it saves me so much time and no problem pushing snow even wet snow. It is a flat parking lot and we push with the storm so no big problem's. Bob Cat 630


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

az landscaping;1735664 said:


> I put together two 7 footers and made a 14 footer. I do a big parking lot and it saves me so much time and no problem pushing snow even wet snow. It is a flat parking lot and we push with the storm so no big problem's. Bob Cat 630


Nice! Can you post more pics? particularly of the back side of the blade...I've considered doing this with a couple old plows.

Also, the Bobcat S630 is a radius lift...the SS in the pic appears to be vertical lift?


----------



## az landscaping (Jan 2, 2011)

Was a rush job before the storm didn't get to paint it.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

thanks. I see it has a trip edge, which is nice. 
That thing must weigh a ton......literally.


----------



## az landscaping (Jan 2, 2011)

Total weight around 15oo pounds my s 185 has no problem lifting it . I I striped the plows and me and my kid lifted each plow to move them in line so i figure it at 3oo ponds for each plow and one 1/2 inch 4x8 sheet of steel about 400 ponds plus an 12 foot 2x2 1/4 inch tubing and a 1/2 inch cutting edge so i think i.m under 1500 pounds.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Do the trip edges still function


----------



## az landscaping (Jan 2, 2011)

Trip edge works fine no problems


----------

